# 5x5x5 - April 17 - 23, 2006



## dougreed (Apr 17, 2006)

Good luck!

1. l2 R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 f u2 D' F D2 d2 F2 B2 r2 L B d U R' B' D U' r' f' b L2 F2 R' d2 F2 L2 d' b f' D' l b R U2 f' d r' B' u r d D' L' F' L' U d' L2 B' L2 f R' U2

2. d' u' L' d2 l' D' U2 B R' b u2 d' l2 D u F2 d2 l' b2 L D2 R' f d2 l' d F b L' F2 B2 L2 f2 l f B2 r' U2 l' D' d2 B' U' u' f2 U l' D2 f R2 U' l' R' U u' l r D' F2 D'

3. u' f d l L' U2 u F' b r' U2 l' u' L R2 F' b U D' L U2 u2 L2 d' L' f R' r d2 u2 F' d' L2 B d2 f' D' R B' U' D' F u2 R2 D' R' f' b2 r' u' U2 r2 F2 L l F2 b R' L f2

4. d' u f B2 d' l' R2 b2 R U' r l' d' b D' r' R2 b2 u' b2 u' F' b d' D2 l2 R' B' F l2 f' F2 r2 f' D' r' b d u2 R' b2 d F b L f B' l' b D2 d L2 r' u r' f' r' R' D' U2

5. F D' u l U2 R d' b l D2 l2 U u' r L' U d' F2 B' r' f' u' F' B' R2 F l' u l b2 l2 B F D' U F l f' L2 r u2 B b r F2 u' D' f U B' l F2 L' d' f' L d' L2 F f2


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 18, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Average: 2:03.22
Times: (1:56.96), 1:58.33, (2:10.34), 2:03.43, 2:07.90

Pops = Bad times


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 20, 2006)

Jon Morris

2:42.92

(2:35.03), 2:44.59, (3:14.47), 2:40.96, 2:44.09

I knew that I shouldn't have done this immediately following my bad 4x4x4 attempt. I pretty much gave up on the third solve about half way through it.


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 22, 2006)

Average: 2:21.52
Times: 2:25.76 (2:08.68) 2:21.59 2:17.20 (2:27.38)

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'.

Michael Fung


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 24, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 3:39.53
Times: 3:40.49, (4:10.76), 3:35.20, 3:42.89, (3:34.10)

A yellow Xcenter broke during the 4:10 solve...I figured this would be bad...but the first and third are about normal...ish...And the whole thing turned out alright  If I can do this next week at Rutgers I'll be perfectly happy...


----------



## dougreed (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for competing.

*
1. Frank Morris...........2:03.22
2. Michael Fung...........2:21.52
3. Jon Morris.............2:42.92
*
4. Craig Bouchard.........3:39.53


----------

